# Chris Meloni leaving SVU in 2012!!!!



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Christopher Meloni leaving SVU in 2012!!!!








http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/popwrap/omg_svu_WbCfyKeSS4Czh9m6MRiblM


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

doesn't anybody care?!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

he was excellent on Oz. it will be interesting to see what other roles he'll take after though, he was good in SVU but he was so awesome as Chris Keller and i'd like to see him do roles similar to that character.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cry :cry :cry

I love the guy but have no t.v so have missed more than a year of episodes. I'll get the box set like my other favourites and watch them over and over. 
*pant* *pant*

Is he getting killed off?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought Mariska Hargitay and Richard Belzer were leaving too?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

That sucks. I wonder who is going to replace him.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This ruined my day. He is freaking sexy. I love him and Mariska together, they make such good TV.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I thought Mariska Hargitay and Richard Belzer were leaving too?


Mraiska said she's not leaving, and she actually teared up when talking about Meloni leaving. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> he was excellent on Oz. it will be interesting to see what other roles he'll take after though, he was good in SVU but he was so awesome as Chris Keller and i'd like to see him do roles similar to that character.


agreed


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

2012? I guess the Mayans forgot to mention the other part of their apocalyptic prophecy when Law and Order is put into play.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

SloopjohnB said:


> 2012? I guess the Mayans forgot to mention the other part of their apocalyptic prophecy when Law and Order is put into play.


:rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mariska Hargitay is HOT!
Leave all us half-Hungarians alone! :wife :lol

Chris Meloni is a good actor.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

jbjlove said:


> I haven't been watching it lately, but SVU is one of my favorite shows. This really sucks!


Yeah, I know, I haven't watched in a while too, now I wish I had been watching. I'll start watching again cuz I'm sad he's leaving.

IN OTHER NEWS:
Lee Tergesen aka _Tobias Beecher_ is guest starring on SVU on March 3rd!!!!! Unfortunately Mischa ****ing Barton, the skinny girl from "The O.C." will also be in that episode playing a crack*****.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I didnt like him in svu; he acts too much like a hardass. I like the chubby guy from criminal intent.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

What!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, so there's some new news regarding Chris Meloni leaving SVU-according to Wikipedia,



> It was reported Friday, February 5, 2010 that Chris Meloni (Elliot Stabler) told Australia's Daily Mail Newspaper that he would be leaving the cast of "SVU" after the 12th season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Meloni#cite_note-3However, the story was promptly removed from the Daily Mail's website. Later that same day,"SVU" executive producer Neal Baer tweeted that Christopher Meloni would not be leaving the show.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Meloni#cite_note-4 Sunday, February 7, 2010; the article was reposted back by the Australian Courier-Mail, leaving _SVU_ fans in confusion.


soooooo, i don't wanna get anybody's hopes up that he's not leaving cuz I've found more reputable sources that say he _is_ leaving than sources that say he's not so I still don't know for sure which one's true, but I just thought I'd put it out there that he might not be leaving.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Meloni#cite_note-5


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

That sucks! SVU is one of my favorite shows. Stabler is my favorite character. It'll be so different if he leaves.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

cool fact: I was that dude's stand-in for one day on a movie. No, I don't really look like him, but I guess I was the same height and weight.hair color at the time.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> cool fact: I was that dude's stand-in for one day on a movie. No, I don't really look like him, but I guess I was the same height and weight.hair color at the time.


omg, r u ****ing serious? that's so cooooooooooooooool! which movie, and what'd u have to do?


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

letitrock said:


> omg, r u ****ing serious? that's so cooooooooooooooool! which movie, and what'd u have to do?


The movie "Runaway Bride." I was a local extra. Julia Roberts and Richard Gere had their own pro stand-ins ( real aspiring actors who looked like them). This was a year before SVU and his OZ role either just started or hadn't yet. He was mostly known for a guest role on NYPD Blue and stuff like that. So he and the other lower billed actors had stand-ins from the pool of extras.

It was very difficult for me because of S.A. and I only did it for 1 day, in addition to 1 day as an extra in a wedding scene. I actually turned down more work. I told them it was because of college, but SA was a bigger factor.

Basically we filmed for a minimum of 12 hours a day and most of that time was spent adjusting lighting and equipment,etc. During this the cast would take breaks rather than just standing around. So the stand-ins would stand around for them and basically "act" the scenes out while the crew set the shot and made adjustments.

It was difficult for me because I was not an actor (even though we weren't really acting everyone else involved seemed to be at least wannabe actors) and just the general social awkwardness of the whole thing. Plus it was not really explained to me what I was supposed to do until it was time to do it. The work environment was very fast/hectic ( even though it seemed like you were always standing around and taking 12 hours to shoot a 30 second scene) and instructions were very brief. There were several ADs and 2nd ADs and the one guy who was supposed to tell me what to do didn't really.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> It was very difficult for me because of S.A. and I only did it for 1 day, in addition to 1 day as an extra in a wedding scene. I actually turned down more work. I told them it was because of college, but SA was a bigger factor.


Yeah, I was gonna say, how were you able to function as a stand in, didn't the SA hinder you?, so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

by the way, I read somewhere a bit after I made this thread that the whole Chris Meloni leaving thing was a hoax-the interviewer misinterpreted what Chris Meloni said, only I never got around to correcting it here-

anyways, so, the last time I checked which was months ago, Chris Meloni is staying on, which is kinda disappointing cuz I was looking forward to see him do more ****, howver, he's hot so I'm glad to see him stay


----------

